# Hylafax - Versand+Empfang von Fax funktioniert nicht



## Hawkings (17. August 2011)

Hi @ all,

ich habe nach Anleitung einen Faxserver mit IAX-Modem und HylaFax installiert. Bei der Installation sind mir ein, zwei Abweichungen aufgefallen und ein Punkt ist gänzlich ungeklärt für mich. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen 

Zuerst meine Probleme: Wenn ich mir die Peers von iax2 anzeigen lassen, sehe ich folgendes:

```
Name/Username    Host                 Mask             Port          Status    
iaxmodem         (Unspecified)   (D)  255.255.255.255  0             Unmonitored
demo/asterisk    216.207.245.47  (S)  255.255.255.255  4569          Unmonitored
2 iax2 peers [0 online, 0 offline, 2 unmonitored]
[Aug 17 17:14:33] ERROR[5528]: chan_iax2.c:4702 handle_call_token: Call rejected, CallToken Support required. If unexpected, resolve by placing address 127.0.0.1 in the calltokenoptional list or setting user iaxmodem requirecalltoken=no
```

Eigentlich sollte da aber bei iaxmodem mindestens 127.0.0.1 und als Port 4570 stehen, wie ich es auch in der Datei /etc/iaxmodem/ttyIAX0 konfiguriert habe, diese sieht momentan so aus:


> device /dev/ttyIAX0
> owner uucp:uucp
> mode 660
> port 4570
> ...


 


etc/asterisk/iax.conf


> [general]
> bindport=4569
> bindaddr=0.0.0.0
> disallow = alaw
> ...



Weiterhin ist bei der Erkennung des Modems mir eine kleine Abweichung aufgefallen.
Aussehen sollte es so:


> Modem manufacturer is "spandsp". *unknown anstelle spandsp*
> Modem model is "IAXmodem". *unknown ...*
> 
> Using prototype configuration file iaxmodem...    *Class 1.0 anstelle iaxmodem*


 Das fett gedruckte stand stattdessen da.

Und was ist das mit dem SIP? Ich muss das angeben, um Faxe zu versenden und empfangen zu können? Woher bekomme ich die Angaben diesbezüglich? Ich brauche die Angaben für die Konfigurationsdatei:



> 123456]
> type = friend
> insecure = port,invite
> nat = yes
> ...



Wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt


----------



## Hawkings (18. August 2011)

Ich vermute, einer der Fehler liegt daran, dass er nicht die Prototype Konfiguration ttyIAX0 verwendet, sondern die Konfigurationsdatei class1.0 (da er Class 1.0-Modem erkennt).
Wie kann ich das abändern?


----------

